# All of the sudden he is a frizzy mess



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I need advice.... again. I searched old threads but am not sure I understand what is happening to my 12 week old toy poodles coat. 

I don't know what the adult coat is suppose to look like when it begins to come in. All I know is his soft puppy hair is now frizzy and ugly! Seems young to be getting adult coat, right? 

It started out as just his top back, by his bum. But it's spreading rapidly. I don't mind the color fading, I just don't like how frizzy it is. I did give it an at home scissor trim thinking it was split ends or something. But it didn't matter. It only took the red off. I have taken a break from combing/brushing (using Chris Christenson's poodle comb and t-brush) because I thought I was over doing it. (daily) I have bathed him weekly, four times now. Using good quality shampoos and conditioners. (Chris Christenson) 

Any thoughts? Am I destined to have a poodle with a frizzy coat?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope someone with greater experience will weigh in here. I do see what you mean. You could try a little conditioner as a moisturizer for his coat I suppose. I don't think adult coat should be coming in so soon, but that would seem to account for the change in color. Hair that is already grown is the color it is, unless you are out in the sun a lot.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Not out in the sun a lot. Just the last few days, and it started way before that. (He is just getting used to his leash)

I did not condition it the first bath, when brought him home at 9 weeks. But did every bath since. 

Thanks.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Interesting. I have a 'poodle' I rescued that has a similar coat. (She's 'registered' as a poodle, but I have serious doubts - registered APRI) 

What are you feeding him? Does he have any fleas? Is he itchy at all? 
His coat looks dry, I wonder if a suppliment may help. I use coconut oil (they LOVE it). I also use a Vit E and Aloe hair polish (human stuff, get it at Sally's Beauty Supply or Walgreens). 

Another weird and random thopught, parasites (both internal and external) will damage a coat. Might be a good idea to have a fecal exam done to rule out intestinal parasites. Heartworms will dry out a coat, too, but he's a bit young for that. 

Best wishes! He sure is cute!


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

He has his 12 week (third set) of shots tomorrow and I am bringing a stools sample to check for worms or whatever it is they need it for. 

He is eating Stella and Chewy's freeze dried, chicken, beef, duck and lamb. No fleas, no itchy. His head and underside and legs coat is still soft and perfect. It is literally spreading though! 

I got him from a good breeder and do believe he is 100% red toy poodle. I met his parents and have papers. So I'm not doubting that.

Anyway, that's great info, thanks!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! I didn't mean to imply he wasn't 100% perfect poodle! I think he's perfectly poodle myself. I just noticed that his coat is similar to my Penny's and I have tried all sorts of stuff to de-frizz it. lol

The coconut oil and hair polish seem to help the most with her.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm not an expert, but I don't bathe more than once a month unless they get into something. 

Are you using a dryer with heat to dry the hair?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, his coat DOES look dry! When you brush him, do you spray with something while brushing? I know I was told to never brush a coat with out using a coat spray or even water with a bit of conditioner in it! 
I use Coat Handler and if I run out, I put a couple of teaspoons of my hair conditioner in a spray bottle of water.
Other than that I think coconut oil or fish oil added to his diet could help? Hope you find the answer!


P.S. Frecklesdmk could be right about the dryer if you are using a lot of heat.........?


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I used the blow dryer, very sparingly on warm the first two baths. Only towel dried and snuggled in a blanket till dry the last two weeks. I really want to bath him weekly. Because I have a very sensitive sense of smell and am not an animal person by nature, and am a neat freak. (It just makes me feel better), and because we all four are allergic to dogs. 

I started using that ice on ice (did I get that right?) spray stuff the last couple weeks. But since Sunday I haven't touched his coat besides petting him. 

I will be asking the vet tomorrow but I knew you guys would have great tips too. 

Thanks!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes I would definitely ask the vet tomorrow. It sounds like you are doing everything right. I bathe weekly and 2-3 times a week for Killa right now and her coat is just fine. Plus I can't do conditioner on her due to the special shampoo she needs. Do you add water to his S&C? If not I would, just because many times dogs don't get the needed amount of water with there meals, even with kibble. I always add water to my dogs meal no matter what form it comes in. Also the coconut oil is a very good idea as well as maybe a probiotic. It could just be a stage he is going through but I would rule out anything medical first. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

It could be a number of things, over bathing (for your dog), the shampoo. Even though it is CC, it might not be right for Happy. What works great on one coat could be horrible for another type of coat. Not saying that's it, just that it could be. I'm not sure which formula you are using but CC makes a coconut every day shampoo. I liked that one a lot for frequent bathing of Yorkies. Let's see what the vet says first about the other things. Another thought I have would be to ask the breeder. 

pr


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Looking to see what the vet said about Happy's coat! I hope she is ok.

pr


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

May sound gross but my dogs only get a bath if they get muddy paws. They are inside dogs and only go outside to potty and sometimes play. I mostly groom myself. Only other time is if they go to the groomer. They are on grain free food. The groomer always says how fabulous their akin and coat is. My sweeties rarely get bathed and they have no dog smell whatsoever. I only bathed them on e as puppies.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Vet said his fecal was normal and that he will go through many coat changes and not to worry. Today it looks less frizzy. I didn't brush him for five days, brushed him before yesterday's bath (wasn't hard to do, so no matting I guess?) and can definitely see lots of tight curls under the fluff. I have no idea what is going on... Added coconut oil to his diet and am gonna continue not brushing and see how it goes. 

I have a super sensitive nose and it seems about five days or so after his bath he starts to smell. He definitely doesn't have that "dog" smell, but it bothers me. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I managed to get him still enough for a good scissor trim. He looks less fluffy and more curly now for sure. Definitely still dry, but it's an improvement.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad Happy checked out OK at the vet. It sounds like coat change then. Make sure you get all the way down to his skin with a comb or brush each day during this change to prevent mats. They will form close to the skin and you can miss them if you don't really part the hair down to the skin to see what is happening.

I had another thought of something you might try to keep his skin and coat in great condition which is to give him some sort of fish oil or other supplement. We give Lily and Peeves dried salmon skins.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the tips on the brushing, I had no idea.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think if you search PammiPoodle's thread she has some good videos about proper brushing. She is a groomer and has tpoos.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I think with the right products *properly diluted*, one can safely bathe weekly. I suggest rinsing well beyond what feels rinsed . And condition, too, of course like you are.

Maybe try a different shampoo product for a bit? Chris Christensen is wonderful, just maybe another of their line. Maybe try a different product for a few weeks. Coat Handler 5-to-1 Maintenance shampoo can be diluted 10 to 1 for frequent bathing, so it might be worth a look.

But my guess is it's also worth looking at whether it's coming from inside. Do the Stella & Chewy have sufficient fat content for a puppy? I know my two love their freeze dried, but I feed it more as treats though know it's marketed as a full diet.

I've read fecals don't always reveal a worm problem but don't know how to solve that problem unless a vet wants to do some panacur or something on a just in case basis-no idea if that's an okay thing to do or not.
He's adorable and I know you trust your breeder, so maybe check for advice there, too?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is a video on how to brush if you need it . I am glad he checked out fine at the vet. I also remember mine going through coat stages. Try the advise stated above and see if that helps. Personally I know raw and natural diets are good but I wood think about trying to get him on a puppy food. I don't know of any that are not kibble or canned form though. Maybe even just mixing a little puppy food in with his raw. I just feel there is a reason foods are balanced for either adults or puppies. They have different dietary needs. 
http://youtu.be/oJoWfStDQbI



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you can take the smell of them the dried salmon skins give a great source of essential oils. The way we got started with them was because Lily was so attracted to them at a vendor booth that she stole a bag of them out of the bin they were in and chewed through the wrapping. I figured I was in the realm of "you broke it, you bought it" by that point. They both really love them and they do seem less itchy (not that they ever have been very itchy to begin with).


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

In case you are interested in an update.... I got a chance to scissor him more today. I am no expert, but does this looks like adult hair to you? I no longer would call it dry or frizzy.....


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Where do you get dried salmon skins?


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

His coat is starting to change. It is not adult coat yet, but give him a few months. The texture will change from that soft puppy coat to a bit coarser and definately curlier. My Spoo puppy's coat started that on the body first too. His legs were still straight and soft, but the texture started changing on his body first. 

Brushing is very important, especially during coat change when they can mat up instantly. Ice on Ice is my go to spray, so spritz a bit on, brush and comb that section out, then move on to next area. 

Your poodle smells? Hmmm never notice an odor on Sully no matter how many times I've blown dirt off of him. He and my Terv always smell fresh. 

What CC shampoo are you using on him? If you think you are bathing too often, how about even trying for every 10 days, or 2 weeks? Keeping him brushed out and blown out in between should keep him fresh smelling. I am sure he doesn't get to roll in dirt, mud, grass and wrestle with other dogs as mine does.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

From what everybody said, it was too young for a coat change. (he is almost 13 weeks) but I agree with you. The vet said it too, and I can see the dramatic difference in it from a few weeks ago when we got him. 

He doesn't smell. Nobody would think he smells. I happen to have a very sensitive nose. I just don't like that fresh smell to go away. I can smell a woman with perfume on a mile away and absolutely can't sit by her during a play or something. I got a headache when he got back from the groomer because he smelled like perfume. 

No, he doesn't get to roll around in the dirt with other dogs, he hasn't had all his shots yet so we have to stay away from dogs. But he has played in our backyard and gotten dirty. 

I think others who were trying to help me out were suggesting his dry hair was due to my bathing him weekly. But now that he is all trimmed up the dry is gone, so I think it was due to the change in his coat.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

spindledreams said:


> Where do you get dried salmon skins?


I got them from a vendor at a show, but she has a website with an online store. Here is the link.

Abel Pet Supply


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

shelhey said:


> Vet said his fecal was normal and that he will go through many coat changes and not to worry. Today it looks less frizzy. I didn't brush him for five days, brushed him before yesterday's bath (wasn't hard to do, so no matting I guess?) and can definitely see lots of tight curls under the fluff. I have no idea what is going on... Added coconut oil to his diet and am gonna continue not brushing and see how it goes.
> 
> I have a super sensitive nose and it seems about five days or so after his bath he starts to smell. He definitely doesn't have that "dog" smell, but it bothers me.
> 
> Thanks everyone!




I use the Pet Head deodorizer .... It keeps Willow smelling good! I do not bathe her but once b/w groomings, then let the groomer do it. I know what you mean about smelling, I am also sensitive, but I like the smell
Of the pet head. There are several fragrances, I chose the orangey one.


----------

